# How does one use a Southwest Airline credit?



## rickandcindy23

We were able to re-book our flights to LAX and get back $36 for that itinerary.  How do we use that credit?  If we want to apply it to another reservation, does it ask for that code?  I need to know how to use that credit for a future flight.  

You have to love an airline that allows you to re-book a flight at a lower rate and give a credit back!  Southwest will have our entire family's business from here on out.  I am so pleased.  

Are there any limits to using that credit?  If these are non-refundable fares (cheapest), then why do they allow these changes with cash back?

I have other questions but I will have to think a while.


----------



## Fern Modena

Why does Southwest do this?  Because this is always how they have done it.  It *is* non-refundable.  But it is also reusable, with restrictions.  That, and the no baggage charge are several reasons why people like Southwest.

How do you use it?  First, keep track of your confirmation number for the original reservation, because that is the only way you can reuse the credit.  When you book it will always ask if you have funds to use, and you put the confirmation number in.  It will then tell you what is available to use.  You must use the funds no later than a year after the original _booking date_, not flight date.  That's the only restriction I know of.

And with Southwest, if you cancel a non-refundable flight, they will return the tax portion of the booking to you as cash...

HTH,
Fern


----------



## rickandcindy23

Thanks, Fern!  I appreciate the help so much.  

Rick and I are so impressed with Southwest.  You can bet I will check in for our flights in February and April as soon as I am allowed.  I see no reason to use our old favorite, Frontier Airlines, ever again, except to book our FF miles for our last few award tickets.  I am over that company and ready to move on to a company that treats us as valued customers.  

I was Ascent with Frontier for all of 2010 but could get few benefits this year, except the free bag check, because Rick is not Ascent.  Last night, flying from Tampa, there were stretch seats available for our flight (LOTS of them), which they would not let the two of us have.  They would let me move to those seats, but not Rick.  I asked the flight attendant,"Who would you rather have by the emergency exit doors, a current Denver firefighter of 35 years, or just anyone who can afford to upgrade to those seats?"  She said she would rather have Rick, but rules are rules.  

I hope we never have to cancel a Southwest flight, because that would mean something terrible happened to someone close to us.


----------



## akp

*We LOVE Southwest*

I love their very fair and reasonable cancellation policies.  They have loyalty from our family because of their no-fee baggage, their good fares, and of course the cancellation policy and ability to take advantage of lower fares.

Anita


----------



## riverdees05

Our Airline of choice!


----------



## Luanne

Another Southwest lover.

Just be aware that as of January, 2011 (can't remember exact date) the credits may only be used by the ticketed passenger.  Right now there is no limitation on who the credit can be used for.


----------



## Dori

We also adore SW. We drive 3 hours from Toronto to Buffalo just to fly with them. We have earned free flights with them, and always book our cars through their website to get extra rewards.We often rebook flights that have gone down in price, sometimes two or three times.

 I wish we could sign up for their credit card (Chase Visa), which gives you a free flight upon acceptance. Being Canadians, we are precluded from enrolling, since we don't have a SSN.   

We like their system of boarding and the no baggage fee is great. we have enjoyed all our flights with them and have already booked our flights to LV in May.

Dori


----------



## John Cummings

There are other airlines that do the same thing. Jet Blue did this for us this year and Alaska has also done it. We used to be SWA frequent fliers but don't use them much anymore as they are not competitive on the places we fly to.


----------



## beach_bumz

Now with Southwest's merger with Air Tran we can expect more routes, particularly to Mexico and the Caribbean. I hope they keep their great customer service, rapid rewards program and free baggage policies intact.


----------



## John Cummings

Southwest does fly to most of the places we fly to but they are not price competitive like they used to be.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Half and Half*

I agree with John C. that SWA is not as low-cost as in days past.  However, if one has to check bags, they _may_ beat out the competition.

For our upcoming flight to BOI from CLE, outbound on SWA was priced right at $129; however, the return was $243 which bumped the entire trip up to $408 w/taxes.  

Interestingly, AA, which has differing fares for each way on a r/t, had the BOI-CLE return priced at $129!  

So I booked us outbound on SWA, homebound on AA, and even with paying taxes and fees, the $10 early checkin fee on SWA and one checked bag fee on AA, the r/t comes to $338 pp- quite a savings!

It pays to check out all options.


----------



## JackieD

I am SO hoping that I will love them as much as all of you!  I FINALLY booked tickets with them after years of wondering why I couldn't find any deals with them.  But like you, BeeJay, I booked one way with SW and return on other airlines.  

I received 2 free RT tickets for signing up for their credit card.  But I love the fact that I could use them as 4 one ways to Tampa (and purchased 2 more). Then for return flight, booked United with FF. So the whole trip will cost $161/pp.  Before this, I couldn't find anything for under $375-$450 /pp.  The only downside is that I get free baggage out there but not on the return flight.  For that savings, we'll make it work!

Doing the same thing for a Vegas trip (SWA/Frontier) and the total will be $160/pp without FF miles. :whoopie: 

So, do you check daily to see if fares went down for a credit or is there a method to your madness?  I really want a different flight time for the Tampa trip but I don't have anymore credits to check to see if any other flights opened up.  The agent said I would have to call all the time.


----------



## John Cummings

JackieD said:


> I am SO hoping that I will love them as much as all of you!  I FINALLY booked tickets with them after years of wondering why I couldn't find any deals with them.  But like you, BeeJay, I booked one way with SW and return on other airlines.
> 
> I received 2 free RT tickets for signing up for their credit card.  But I love the fact that I could use them as 4 one ways to Tampa (and purchased 2 more). Then for return flight, booked United with FF. So the whole trip will cost $161/pp.  Before this, I couldn't find anything for under $375-$450 /pp.  The only downside is that I get free baggage out there but not on the return flight.  For that savings, we'll make it work!
> 
> Doing the same thing for a Vegas trip (SWA/Frontier) and the total will be $160/pp without FF miles. :whoopie:
> 
> So, do you check daily to see if fares went down for a credit or is there a method to your madness?  I really want a different flight time for the Tampa trip but I don't have anymore credits to check to see if any other flights opened up.  The agent said I would have to call all the time.



I check on-line every few days after I purchased my tickets. As I said, other airlines will also give you a credit if the price drops.

There are 2 things that I really liked about SWA's rewards. First was that you could take them as individual 1 way tickets. I was able to earn and take free flights that cost far more than what I spent on the flights to earn them because they aren't based on mileage. The second thing I liked is that the free award tickets were non restricted. SWA gave us $400, free lunch, and free tickets for volunteering to be bumped in LAX on our way back to San Jose. That is not unusual except we were flying on free rewards tickets. Not bad considering we were given priority boarding on the next flight to San Jose which was only 45 minutes later. All of this on tickets that we never paid for in the first place.


----------



## JackieD

Okay, so I'm not a SWA virgin anymore!   It all went pretty smooth but I have a question.  I checked in EXACTLY at the 24 hr mark and received B8,10,13,14 (on one itinerary) and B18 on another.  I guess I was confused how they weren't consecutive numbers on the first itinerary with the same confirmation number.  I was worried b/c SO many were ahead of us and we have 3 minor children (not so little but 10,14,17).  Once on the plane, it cleared out behind the wing and we were together.

Fast forward to March.  We have 4 free tickets and each one has a different confirmation # and then 2 more tickets have another confirmation #.  So we'll have 5 confirmation numbers I need to checkin at once.  The numbers will be spread all over the place I'm assuming.  I don't want to pay the $10 extra for priority per ticket.  The flight attendant told me that I should pay the $10 on one ticket and let my DH save the 5 other seats.  Will there be mutiny on the bounty??? Or just not worry about the numbers so much?

Thanks!
Jackie


----------



## John Cummings

JackieD said:


> Okay, so I'm not a SWA virgin anymore!   It all went pretty smooth but I have a question.  I checked in EXACTLY at the 24 hr mark and received B8,10,13,14 (on one itinerary) and B18 on another.  I guess I was confused how they weren't consecutive numbers on the first itinerary with the same confirmation number.  I was worried b/c SO many were ahead of us and we have 3 minor children (not so little but 10,14,17).  Once on the plane, it cleared out behind the wing and we were together.
> 
> Fast forward to March.  We have 4 free tickets and each one has a different confirmation # and then 2 more tickets have another confirmation #.  So we'll have 5 confirmation numbers I need to checkin at once.  The numbers will be spread all over the place I'm assuming.  I don't want to pay the $10 extra for priority per ticket.  The flight attendant told me that I should pay the $10 on one ticket and let my DH save the 5 other seats.  Will there be mutiny on the bounty??? Or just not worry about the numbers so much?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jackie



I wouldn't worry about it. Just let the first person on the plane save your seats. People do it all the time.


----------



## Art4th

I wouldn't even worry about paying the $10 for one person. As long as your at least in the "B" boarding group you should have no problem sitting together.


----------



## JackieD

NOW I'm loving SWA!  I booked our tickets to Tampa on 12/7 and already the fare went down and I was issued a credit for $50 (for 2 OW tickets).  the good news/bad news is that I have to use the credits by Jan 27th if they're for anyone else besides the two names on these tickets.  The good news is that I need to purchase a ticket for my MIL for a trip to Denver in March.  So I can use the credit for her ticket if I buy by Jan 27th.

I found a $15 per ticket reduction for the return trip (OW) from Florida on United but they're not as forgiving and the change fee is $150 per ticket (yeah, right!)


----------

